# Did you hear how much coke Charlie Sheen snorted?



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

<scroll for answer>

Enough to kill 2 1/2 Men!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

<click for response>



Spoiler



:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

!rolling


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

DUH, WINNING!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2729244&highlight=cocaine#post2729244


----------



## Bradical (Mar 30, 2011)

hahahha i like that. Im going to now use that as a joke


----------

